# Stonecross Mansion, Ulverston, Cumbria



## weeksac (Mar 15, 2017)

I was given access to this site by a representative of the developers who will eventually convert this building into 14 residential flats.

Stone Cross Mansion was the family home of Myles and Margaret Kennedy before more recently being a special needs school.

Photos to follow


----------



## weeksac (Mar 15, 2017)

weeksac said:


> I was given access to this site by a representative of the developers who will eventually convert this building into 14 residential flats.
> 
> Stone Cross Mansion was the family home of Myles and Margaret Kennedy before more recently being a special needs school.
> 
> Photos to follow




DSCF7190 by Andy Weeks, on Flickr


DSCF7192 by Andy Weeks, on Flickr


DSCF7193 by Andy Weeks, on Flickr


DSCF7194 by Andy Weeks, on Flickr


DSCF7195 by Andy Weeks, on Flickr


DSCF7196 by Andy Weeks, on Flickr


DSCF7201 by Andy Weeks, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi, thanks for posting, but if you could hold off until you can post a complete report with photos in the future that would be appreciated. Without photos this post is redundant and will be removed in the near future.


----------



## weeksac (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks for the message. Photos now awaiting approval (I think)..!?


----------



## krela (Mar 15, 2017)

weeksac said:


> Thanks for the message. Photos now awaiting approval (I think)..!?



Wow, what a Victorian gothic beauty! Thanks for sorting the photos.


----------



## mookster (Mar 15, 2017)

I thought I recognised the name but couldn't picture it in my head, gosh I haven't seen photos from here for years.


----------



## smiler (Mar 15, 2017)

Wow, that was worth the wait, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Mar 15, 2017)

That's an architectural corker that!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thats an amazing building! Love everything about it!Castle like turrets, amazing archways and stairs, gorgeous stonework and the internal is just as impressive as the exterior, thanks for showing us such an usual building


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 16, 2017)

I would love to see the residential flats once its been renovated. The building is pretty grand as it is but, I wonder how much it would the flats cost once they've finished.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 16, 2017)

In many respects the purchase price or yearly rental of the flats is not that important - With a building like that the yearly service charge will be the deciding factor for many future inhabitants. Sadly most of these old structures do not fit easily into the ideal 21st C living standards and construction methods leave much to be desired, so maintaining the building will be expensive! In the mid 60's properties like this could be had very cheaply - most had stood empty and abandoned since being released back into private ownership by the Government/MOD after being used as wartime troop accommodation. My mate and I looked at many of the smaller country houses available in Yorkshire, with a view to conversion into two apartments for our respective families. Purchase was no problem, the cost of proper conversion and on going maintenance costs killed the idea immediately. Eventually we found a stable block and yard that had belonged to a country house burnt down in 1916 and to which our DIY building skills were enough to convert into two dwellings. But then again things were much different back then; yes money was much tighter for conversion projects, but there were none of your stupidly officious Planning Officers breathing down one's neck all the time!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2017)

What a stunning building,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## weeksac (Mar 24, 2017)

Here's some more photos of the gatehouse


DSCF7436 by Andy Weeks, on Flickr


DSCF7437 by Andy Weeks, on Flickr


DSCF7440 by Andy Weeks, on Flickr


DSCF7439 by Andy Weeks, on Flickr


DSCF7438 by Andy Weeks, on Flickr


----------



## sj9966 (Mar 25, 2017)

Good stuff, I visited here back in 2011 whilst on holiday nearby, from looking at your pictures it doesn't look to have changed much since then. Im glad something is finally being done with the place.


----------

